# Cruise Control Stopped Working



## onutsguy (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey guys! '99 540i sport. Cruise stopped working out of no where. The light in the instrument panel still works properly, but alas, no cruise. Any ideas where to start?!?!?!  

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## onutsguy (Oct 3, 2003)

No idea's?!? :dunno:


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

None here. I wish you luck, because I'm sure the cruise control module is not cheap!


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

onutsguy said:


> Hey guys! '99 540i sport. Cruise stopped working out of no where. The light in the instrument panel still works properly, but alas, no cruise. Any ideas where to start?!?!?!
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


Could be a bad brake light switch, 61 31 8 372 647 assuming your car was built 11/98 to 1/99. There a tech note on this subject 65 03 99 but it calls it "cruise control intermittently inoperative."

Also, look under the cowl and see if you have a broken cable. There are 2 cables, 1 is the throttle the other leads to the cruise actuator.


----------



## Sands (Apr 7, 2004)

Swap your rear wheel speed sensors. One works the spedo, the other the crusie control. although if one has failed, your abs/dsc computer should be out too.


----------

